# Fresh install dead slow (FreeBSD 11.0)



## m5x (Aug 6, 2017)

Hi!

a fresh install of FreeBSD 11.0 (using FreeBSD-11.0-RELEASE-amd64-mini-memstick.img, installed from USB-Stick) is running very slow on my box. Also, the installation process itself took much longer than I expected. Prior to FreeBSD, I was running a Debian system on that hardware, and everything was running at sensible speed, so I suspect that the issue here is some kind of misconfiguration. Things point towards a problem with really slow disk access (see details below), but I'm not really sure.

As I have no experience so far running FreeBSB so far, unfortunately I have no real idea where to start looking for hunting down the isssue (i.e. which logfile content might be relevant, etc).

In the following, there are some more details. (I'm totally aware, that they won't be enough for solving the problem, but I hope you people can give me some hints, where to look further.)

Thanks a lot in advance!
m5x

Details:

Hardware:

Asus AT3IONT-I DELUXE mainboard with 4GB RAM 
(Intel ATOM-330 onboard CPU, onboard Gigabit Ethernet)
Intel SSD X25-M series (120 GB) <- system is installed here
3 WD RED HDDs (4TB) <- connected to board, not mounted so far
System installation setup:

as standard as I could think of: no x Window system, ufs filesystem, no full disk encryption
What I mean by 'slow':

Installation time: ~1h 30min
first boot after system installation: ~10min 30sec
every following boot after installation: ~8min15sec
remote login (local network) over ssh: 

from login request to passwort prompt: > 10sec
from password entry to shell > 10sec

any manpage request: > 10sec

pkg-install htop: several minutes (after repository update)
some rough estimate of disk read speed (/dev/ada0 being the ssd):
`# dd if=/dev/ada0 of=/dev/null bs=1M count=1000`

```
1000+0 records in
1000+0 records out
1048576000 bytes transferred in 92.578727 secs (11326317 bytes/sec)
```
so, thats pretty slow. Let's see, what happened during boot:
`# egrep 'ada0' /var/run/dmesg.boot`

```
ada0 at ahcich0 bus 0 scbus0 target 0 lun 0
ada0: <INTEL SSDSA2M120G2GC 2CV102HD> ATA-7 SATA 2.x device
ada0: Serial Number CVPO042300DD120QGN
ada0: 300.000MB/s transfers (SATA 2.x, UDMA6, PIO 8192bytes)
ada0: Command Queueing enabled
ada0: 114473MB (234441648 512 byte sectors)
ada0: quirks=0x1<4K>
Trying to mount root from ufs:/dev/ada0s1a [rw]...
```
Is there something wrong? I can't make much sense of the 'quirks'-part. A quick google lookup points towards TRIM related things. But I'm not quite sure, if that could be the problem.


----------



## drhowarddrfine (Aug 6, 2017)

Were you following the handbook when you installed? Obviously your times are very abormal.


----------



## m5x (Aug 6, 2017)

drhowarddrfine: 
I have to admit, I indeed didn't read the handbook before installation. The bsdinstall installation process itself seemed pretty clear and self-explanatory to me.
Nevertheless, I just read now through chapter 2 of the handbook, and tried to find out, if I had made some obvious mistake during the installation process. But at least in retrospect, I couldn't make out something I did really wrong.

Wozzeck.Live
I just switched off AHCI. No difference, unfortunately. (I didn't do a reinstall, but the other times are the same as above, and so is the disk read speed)

But while doing some further digging, I might have found some hint:
`# diskinfo -c /dev/ada0`

```
/dev/ada0
   512             # sectorsize
   120034123776   # mediasize in bytes (112G)
   234441648       # mediasize in sectors
   4096           # stripesize
   0               # stripeoffset
   232581         # Cylinders according to firmware.
   16             # Heads according to firmware.
   63             # Sectors according to firmware.
   CVPO042300DD120QGN   # Disk ident.
   Not_Zoned       # Zone Mode

I/O command overhead:
   time to read 10MB block      1.632692 sec   =    0.080 msec/sector
   time to read 20480 sectors 106.191486 sec   =    5.185 msec/sector
   calculated command overhead           =    5.105 msec/sector
```
Oh, this looks funny to me! More than 5 ms command overhead sounds like a lot, right? A quick google search revealed, that typical values seem to be more around 50 to 100 us (http://www.bsdforen.de/threads/last-uns-mal-laufwerke-benchmarken.25657/).
The respective values for the three spinning disks in the setup seem to be equally bad:

```
ada1: 2.5 ms
ada2: 9.8 ms(!)
ada3: 2.4 ms
```
Does someone of you guys have any idea, what might be the reason for that?

Just for completeness' sake, some camcontrol output (can't make out anything overly suspicious, though):
`# camcontrol identify /dev/ada0`

```
pass0: <INTEL SSDSA2M120G2GC 2CV102HD> ATA-7 SATA 2.x device
pass0: 300.000MB/s transfers (SATA 2.x, UDMA6, PIO 8192bytes)

protocol              ATA/ATAPI-7 SATA 2.x
device model          INTEL SSDSA2M120G2GC
firmware revision     2CV102HD
serial number         CVPO042300DD120QGN
WWN                   50015179594597f5
cylinders             16383
heads                 16
sectors/track         63
sector size           logical 512, physical 512, offset 0
LBA supported         234441648 sectors
LBA48 supported       234441648 sectors
PIO supported         PIO4
DMA supported         WDMA2 UDMA6
media RPM             non-rotating

Feature                      Support  Enabled   Value           Vendor
read ahead                     yes   yes
write cache                    yes   yes
flush cache                    yes   yes
overlap                        no
Tagged Command Queuing (TCQ)   no   no
Native Command Queuing (NCQ)   yes       32 tags
NCQ Queue Management           no
NCQ Streaming                  no
Receive & Send FPDMA Queued    no
SMART                          yes   yes
microcode download             yes   yes
security                       yes   no
power management               yes   yes
advanced power management      no   no
automatic acoustic management  no   no
media status notification      no   no
power-up in Standby            no   no
write-read-verify              no   no
unload                         yes   yes
general purpose logging        yes   yes
free-fall                      no   no
Data Set Management (DSM/TRIM) yes
DSM - max 512byte blocks       yes              8
DSM - deterministic read       yes              zeroed
Host Protected Area (HPA)      yes      no      234441648/234441648
HPA - Security                 no
```


----------



## ralphbsz (Aug 7, 2017)

Your reboot and install time are indeed ridiculously slow.
Furthermore, your dd speed is also laughable: 11 MByte/second.  That was state of the art in the 1980s, when disk drives still looked like top-loading washing machines.

I have an older motherboard (32-bit Atom, 4GB RAM, mine is a Jetway NF99FL), and an older SSD (Intel model SSDSA2SH064G1IB), and with "dd if=/dev/adaX of=/dev/null bs=1M" I get about 220 to 250 MB/s (which is in the ballpark), while your 11 MB/s is a joke.  My boot lines are very similar to yours, except missing the "quirks":

```
Jul 13 11:51:35 house kernel: ada1 at ata0 bus 0 scbus3 target 0 lun 0
Jul 13 11:51:35 house kernel: ada1: <INTELSSDSA2SH064G1IB 43W7659 44E9163IBM 445C8860> ATA-7 SATA 2.x device
Jul 13 11:51:35 house kernel: ada1: Serial Number CVEM001100R0064KGN
Jul 13 11:51:35 house kernel: ada1: 300.000MB/s transfers (SATA 2.x, UDMA5, PIO 8192bytes)
Jul 13 11:51:35 house kernel: ada1: 61057MB (125045424 512 byte sectors)
```
Question for you: Your boot disk seems to be connected via ahcich0.  Any idea whether that's an unusual device?  The "ata0" that I see on my system makes intuitively more sense than "achich0".

And: You have disconnected the USB stick that you installed from, after finishing the install?  Perhaps the kernel is doing something insane like accessing your SSD via the USB driver (that would make no sense, but it would explain the 12 MB/second)?


----------



## m5x (Aug 7, 2017)

ralphbsz:
*g* yes, I'm quite aware, that the speed I'm getting is a bit below state of the art in 2017.

Concerning you question:
I suspect 'ahcich0' means "AHCI, Channel 0". Which makes sense, as the ssd is connected via AHCI(=some kind of unified driver for SATA, as far as I know) to the mainboard. It is possible though to switch the SATA-connection type in the BIOS from "AHCI" to "SATA". I did that, reinstalled, but no change, unfortunately (all the times, and the disk read speed are the same as reported above). The bus is still named 'ahcich0' (instead of ata0), though...

Rebooting without having the usb drive connected also didn't change anything.

In order to be sure, that this is really not an hardware issue, I just booted into a live linux system. There, everything worked at normal speed (i.e. lightning fast in contrast). The same dd read test gave me 250Mbyte/s, which is also, what I would expect from that hardware.

So, this is not an hardware issue. There must be something else going on...

Any further ideas? My main suspect up to now is really that 5 ms I/O command overhead.


----------



## drhowarddrfine (Aug 7, 2017)

See if these are related:

http://www.wonkity.com/~wblock/docs/html/ahci.html

http://www.wonkity.com/~wblock/docs/html/ssd.html


----------



## m5x (Aug 7, 2017)

drhowarddrfine:
Thanks, but I've already found those. Unfortunately, following the tips didn't change things in my case.

Looking at the numbers, I suspect something more fundamental being wrong:
According to the second link, switching on AHCI can give a performance by 10% - 15%.
I should be able to go from 12 Mb/s to 250Mb/s, which would be more like a 2000% performance increase.


----------



## ralphbsz (Aug 8, 2017)

I have no idea what's going on.

Clearly, the 5-10ms command overhead on all adaX interfaces is going to kill your performance.  But where does it come from?

OK, I have a few really bad ideas: First, find an external SATA board, plug it into PCI slot on the motherboard (according to some web site, you have a PCIe slot on the board), and connect the SSD there.  Second, reinstall the system in i386 mode.  While the Atom 330 in your motherboard is indeed a 64-bit CPU (I just went and checked), maybe there is some weirdness with Atoms and AHCI and 64 bits.  Or disable SMP, and run it as a single core (the Atom 330 is actually not a real dual-core chip, but instead two single-core Atom 230 chips on a single carrier, so maybe the inter-socket SMP support is broken).  These are all wild guesses; I have no reason to believe that any of those are the actual problem, just trying to simplify or change random things.


----------



## jef (Aug 8, 2017)

I used to run the same MB back before I switched to ZFS and needed more than 2 GB RAM. It wasn't a _fast _machine, but it certainly was fast enough for handling network traffic and multiple service jails, even using Class 10 SD cards in USB 2 readers as the drives. There's definitely something odd with the performance you're seeing. 

I almost pitched the one I came across this weekend. 11.0-RELEASE, not 11.1-RELEASE, correct? I'll see if I can resurrect mine for comparison.


----------



## jef (Aug 9, 2017)

Closest I could get immediately was a Crucial MX300, 275 GB, 6 GB/s SSD. I'm trying to offload an old m4 I have, but I would be surprised if it makes a huge difference.

I'm also only running 2 GB RAM. On double checking my board is an Asus AT3GC-I which is slightly different than yours.
https://www.asus.com/Motherboards/AT3GCI/
Intel® 945GC / ICH7
2x 3 Gbps SATA ports
1x UDMA PATA

Took me a while to remember that the BIOS considers the USB drive to be a "hard drive" and not removable media when setting boot order.

The boot from USB was _very _painful compared to what I'm used to on even something like a J1900. The spinning bar was more like a click every second or two.

3 minutes from power-on to FreeBSD installer available. I took defaults for everything (though used a fixed IP address).

3 minutes to download and install everything; base, kernel, lib32, ports.

Under a minute for first boot. Plenty fast at the console after boot. Easily updated to 11.0-RELEASE-p9. Reboot time, from command to login prompt available is well under a minute.

AMI BIOS v02.58
A couple "interesting" settings included:
* Max CPUID Value Limit -- Disabled
* Hyperthreading -- Enabled
* Plug-and-play OS -- No

The USB drive I used is slow -- it took 47 seconds to write the mini-memstick image, about 6 MB/s

Here's /var/run/dmesg.boot

```
Copyright (c) 1992-2016 The FreeBSD Project.
Copyright (c) 1979, 1980, 1983, 1986, 1988, 1989, 1991, 1992, 1993, 1994
    The Regents of the University of California. All rights reserved.
FreeBSD is a registered trademark of The FreeBSD Foundation.
FreeBSD 11.0-RELEASE-p1 #0 r306420: Thu Sep 29 01:43:23 UTC 2016
    root@releng2.nyi.freebsd.org:/usr/obj/usr/src/sys/GENERIC amd64
FreeBSD clang version 3.8.0 (tags/RELEASE_380/final 262564) (based on LLVM 3.8.0)
VT(vga): resolution 640x480
CPU: Intel(R) Atom(TM) CPU  330   @ 1.60GHz (1600.03-MHz K8-class CPU)
  Origin="GenuineIntel"  Id=0x106c2  Family=0x6  Model=0x1c  Stepping=2
  Features=0xbfe9fbff<FPU,VME,DE,PSE,TSC,MSR,PAE,MCE,CX8,APIC,SEP,MTRR,PGE,MCA,CMOV,PAT,CLFLUSH,DTS,ACPI,MMX,FXSR,SSE,SSE2,SS,HTT,TM,PBE>
  Features2=0x40e31d<SSE3,DTES64,MON,DS_CPL,TM2,SSSE3,CX16,xTPR,PDCM,MOVBE>
  AMD Features=0x20100800<SYSCALL,NX,LM>
  AMD Features2=0x1<LAHF>
  TSC: P-state invariant, performance statistics
real memory  = 2147483648 (2048 MB)
avail memory = 2028736512 (1934 MB)
Event timer "LAPIC" quality 400
ACPI APIC Table: <A_M_I_ OEMAPIC >
FreeBSD/SMP: Multiprocessor System Detected: 4 CPUs
FreeBSD/SMP: 1 package(s) x 2 core(s) x 2 hardware threads
random: unblocking device.
ioapic0: Changing APIC ID to 4
ioapic0 <Version 2.0> irqs 0-23 on motherboard
random: entropy device external interface
kbd1 at kbdmux0
netmap: loaded module
module_register_init: MOD_LOAD (vesa, 0xffffffff8101c950, 0) error 19
vtvga0: <VT VGA driver> on motherboard
cryptosoft0: <software crypto> on motherboard
acpi0: <A_M_I_ OEMXSDT> on motherboard
acpi0: Power Button (fixed)
cpu0: <ACPI CPU> on acpi0
cpu1: <ACPI CPU> on acpi0
cpu2: <ACPI CPU> on acpi0
cpu3: <ACPI CPU> on acpi0
attimer0: <AT timer> port 0x40-0x43 irq 0 on acpi0
Timecounter "i8254" frequency 1193182 Hz quality 0
Event timer "i8254" frequency 1193182 Hz quality 100
atrtc0: <AT realtime clock> port 0x70-0x71 irq 8 on acpi0
Event timer "RTC" frequency 32768 Hz quality 0
hpet0: <High Precision Event Timer> iomem 0xfed00000-0xfed003ff on acpi0
Timecounter "HPET" frequency 14318180 Hz quality 950
Event timer "HPET" frequency 14318180 Hz quality 450
Event timer "HPET1" frequency 14318180 Hz quality 440
Event timer "HPET2" frequency 14318180 Hz quality 440
Timecounter "ACPI-fast" frequency 3579545 Hz quality 900
acpi_timer0: <24-bit timer at 3.579545MHz> port 0x808-0x80b on acpi0
pcib0: <ACPI Host-PCI bridge> port 0xcf8-0xcff on acpi0
pci0: <ACPI PCI bus> on pcib0
vgapci0: <VGA-compatible display> port 0xc800-0xc807 mem 0xefe00000-0xefe7ffff,0xd0000000-0xdfffffff,0xefe80000-0xefebffff irq 16 at device 2.0 on pci0
agp0: <Intel 82945G (945G GMCH) SVGA controller> on vgapci0
agp0: aperture size is 256M, detected 7932k stolen memory
vgapci0: Boot video device
hdac0: <Intel 82801G HDA Controller> mem 0xefef8000-0xefefbfff irq 19 at device 27.0 on pci0
pcib1: <ACPI PCI-PCI bridge> irq 16 at device 28.0 on pci0
pci1: <ACPI PCI bus> on pcib1
pcib2: <ACPI PCI-PCI bridge> irq 17 at device 28.1 on pci0
pci2: <ACPI PCI bus> on pcib2
re0: <RealTek 8168/8111 B/C/CP/D/DP/E/F/G PCIe Gigabit Ethernet> port 0xe800-0xe8ff mem 0xeffff000-0xefffffff irq 17 at device 0.0 on pci2
re0: Using 1 MSI message
re0: Chip rev. 0x38000000
re0: MAC rev. 0x00000000
miibus0: <MII bus> on re0
rgephy0: <RTL8169S/8110S/8211 1000BASE-T media interface> PHY 1 on miibus0
rgephy0:  none, 10baseT, 10baseT-FDX, 10baseT-FDX-flow, 100baseTX, 100baseTX-FDX, 100baseTX-FDX-flow, 1000baseT, 1000baseT-master, 1000baseT-FDX, 1000baseT-FDX-master, 1000baseT-FDX-flow, 1000baseT-FDX-flow-master, auto, auto-flow
re0: Using defaults for TSO: 65518/35/2048
re0: Ethernet address: 00:26:18:bc:9e:85
re0: netmap queues/slots: TX 1/256, RX 1/256
uhci0: <Intel 82801G (ICH7) USB controller USB-A> port 0xc880-0xc89f irq 20 at device 29.0 on pci0
uhci0: LegSup = 0x2f00
usbus0 on uhci0
uhci1: <Intel 82801G (ICH7) USB controller USB-B> port 0xcc00-0xcc1f irq 17 at device 29.1 on pci0
uhci1: LegSup = 0x2f00
usbus1 on uhci1
uhci2: <Intel 82801G (ICH7) USB controller USB-C> port 0xd000-0xd01f irq 18 at device 29.2 on pci0
uhci2: LegSup = 0x2f00
usbus2 on uhci2
uhci3: <Intel 82801G (ICH7) USB controller USB-D> port 0xd080-0xd09f irq 19 at device 29.3 on pci0
uhci3: LegSup = 0x2f00
usbus3 on uhci3
ehci0: <Intel 82801GB/R (ICH7) USB 2.0 controller> mem 0xefeffc00-0xefefffff irq 20 at device 29.7 on pci0
usbus4: EHCI version 1.0
usbus4 on ehci0
pcib3: <ACPI PCI-PCI bridge> at device 30.0 on pci0
pci3: <ACPI PCI bus> on pcib3
isab0: <PCI-ISA bridge> at device 31.0 on pci0
isa0: <ISA bus> on isab0
atapci0: <Intel ICH7 UDMA100 controller> port 0x1f0-0x1f7,0x3f6,0x170-0x177,0x376,0xffa0-0xffaf at device 31.1 on pci0
ata0: <ATA channel> at channel 0 on atapci0
atapci1: <Intel ICH7 SATA300 controller> port 0xdc00-0xdc07,0xd880-0xd883,0xd800-0xd807,0xd480-0xd483,0xd400-0xd40f irq 23 at device 31.2 on pci0
ata2: <ATA channel> at channel 0 on atapci1
ata3: <ATA channel> at channel 1 on atapci1
acpi_button0: <Power Button> on acpi0
uart0: <16550 or compatible> port 0x3f8-0x3ff irq 4 flags 0x10 on acpi0
ppc0: <Parallel port> port 0x378-0x37f,0x778-0x77f irq 7 drq 3 on acpi0
ppc0: SMC-like chipset (ECP/EPP/PS2/NIBBLE) in COMPATIBLE mode
ppc0: FIFO with 16/16/16 bytes threshold
ppbus0: <Parallel port bus> on ppc0
lpt0: <Printer> on ppbus0
lpt0: Interrupt-driven port
ppi0: <Parallel I/O> on ppbus0
atkbdc0: <Keyboard controller (i8042)> at port 0x60,0x64 on isa0
atkbd0: <AT Keyboard> irq 1 on atkbdc0
kbd0 at atkbd0
atkbd0: [GIANT-LOCKED]
Timecounters tick every 1.000 msec
nvme cam probe device init
hdacc0: <VIA VT1708S_4 HDA CODEC> at cad 0 on hdac0
hdaa0: <VIA VT1708S_4 Audio Function Group> at nid 1 on hdacc0
pcm0: <VIA VT1708S_4 (Analog 2.0+HP/2.0)> at nid 28,29 and 26,31,30,27 on hdaa0
usbus0: 12Mbps Full Speed USB v1.0
usbus1: 12Mbps Full Speed USB v1.0
usbus2: 12Mbps Full Speed USB v1.0
ugen0.1: <Intel> at usbus0
ugen1.1: <Intel> at usbus1
uhub0: <Intel UHCI root HUB, class 9/0, rev 1.00/1.00, addr 1> on usbus0
uhub1: <Intel UHCI root HUB, class 9/0, rev 1.00/1.00, addr 1> on usbus1
ugen2.1: <Intel> at usbus2
uhub2: <Intel UHCI root HUB, class 9/0, rev 1.00/1.00, addr 1> on usbus2
usbus3: 12Mbps Full Speed USB v1.0
usbus4: 480Mbps High Speed USB v2.0
ugen3.1: <Intel> at usbus3
ugen4.1: <Intel> at usbus4
uhub3: <Intel EHCI root HUB, class 9/0, rev 2.00/1.00, addr 1> on usbus4
uhub4: <Intel UHCI root HUB, class 9/0, rev 1.00/1.00, addr 1> on usbus3
uhub0: 2 ports with 2 removable, self powered
uhub1: 2 ports with 2 removable, self powered
uhub2: 2 ports with 2 removable, self powered
uhub4: 2 ports with 2 removable, self powered
ada0 at ata2 bus 0 scbus1 target 0 lun 0
ada0: <Crucial CT275MX300SSD1 M0CR031> ACS-3 ATA SATA 3.x device
ada0: Serial Number 164014295381
ada0: 150.000MB/s transfers (SATA, UDMA5, PIO 8192bytes)
ada0: 262321MB (537234768 512 byte sectors)
ada0: quirks=0x2<NCQ_TRIM_BROKEN>
SMP: AP CPU #2 Launched!
SMP: AP CPU #1 Launched!
SMP: AP CPU #3 Launched!
Timecounter "TSC" frequency 1600034952 Hz quality 1000
Trying to mount root from ufs:/dev/ada0p2 [rw]...
re0: link state changed to DOWN
uhub3: 8 ports with 8 removable, self powered
ugen1.2: <Microsoft> at usbus1
ukbd0: <Microsoft Wired Keyboard 400, class 0/0, rev 1.10/1.10, addr 2> on usbus1
kbd2 at ukbd0
re0: link state changed to UP
```

Repeating your tests


```
root@atom:/usr/home/jeff # dd if=/dev/ada0 of=/dev/null bs=1M count=1000
1000+0 records in
1000+0 records out
1048576000 bytes transferred in 4.928107 secs (212774611 bytes/sec)
```


```
root@atom:/usr/home/jeff # diskinfo -c /dev/ada0
/dev/ada0
    512             # sectorsize
    275064201216    # mediasize in bytes (256G)
    537234768       # mediasize in sectors
    0               # stripesize
    0               # stripeoffset
    532971         # Cylinders according to firmware.
    16             # Heads according to firmware.
    63             # Sectors according to firmware.
    164014295381    # Disk ident.
    Not_Zoned       # Zone Mode

I/O command overhead:
    time to read 10MB block      0.052833 sec    =    0.003 msec/sector
    time to read 20480 sectors   2.456426 sec    =    0.120 msec/sector
    calculated command overhead            =    0.117 msec/sector
```


```
root@atom:/usr/home/jeff # camcontrol identify /dev/ada0
pass0: <Crucial CT275MX300SSD1 M0CR031> ACS-3 ATA SATA 3.x device
pass0: 150.000MB/s transfers (SATA, UDMA5, PIO 8192bytes)

protocol              ATA/ATAPI-10 SATA 3.x
device model          Crucial CT275MX300SSD1
firmware revision     M0CR031
serial number         164014295381
WWN                   500a075114295381
cylinders             16383
heads                 16
sectors/track         63
sector size           logical 512, physical 512, offset 0
LBA supported         268435455 sectors
LBA48 supported       537234768 sectors
PIO supported         PIO4
DMA supported         WDMA2 UDMA6
media RPM             non-rotating

Feature                      Support  Enabled   Value           Vendor
read ahead                     yes    yes
write cache                    yes    yes
flush cache                    yes    yes
overlap                        no
Tagged Command Queuing (TCQ)   no    no
Native Command Queuing (NCQ)   yes        32 tags
NCQ Queue Management           no
NCQ Streaming                  no
Receive & Send FPDMA Queued    yes
SMART                          yes    yes
microcode download             yes    yes
security                       yes    no
power management               yes    yes
advanced power management      yes    yes    254/0xFE
automatic acoustic management  no    no
media status notification      no    no
power-up in Standby            no    no
write-read-verify              yes    no    0/0x0
unload                         yes    yes
general purpose logging        yes    yes
free-fall                      no    no
Data Set Management (DSM/TRIM) yes
DSM - max 512byte blocks       yes              8
DSM - deterministic read       yes              zeroed
Host Protected Area (HPA)      no
```


----------



## m5x (Aug 13, 2017)

After not being able to track down what exactly my problem was, I just gave it a a try, and installed FreeBSD 11.1 (using freeBSD-11.1-RELEASE-amd64-mini-memstick.img) instead of 11.0.

Well, what should I say: That fixed everything! (Install time: ~5 min, boot time: ~ 1min, disk read speed ~240 Mbyte/s).

So, problem solved, it seems. (Although I would still be interested, what exactly did go wrong woth 11.0...).

Anyway, thank you guys a lot for your attempts to help!
Especially jef, for going through the lengths of resurrecting an old system of his.

Cheers!
m5x


----------



## chunlinyao (Nov 1, 2017)

I have a pfsense box running pfsense 2.3.4 which based on 10.3-RELEASE-p19, recently I upgraded it to pfsense 2.4.1, which was based on 11.1-RELEASE-p2. My ata device become extremely slow. with `diskinfo -t -v ada0` I can see seek time > 100ms. Because I am using zfs, I rollbacked to old version, then the seek time normally under 1ms. maybe is same problem.


----------



## poorandunlucky (Nov 11, 2017)

m5x said:


> After not being able to track down what exactly my problem was, I just gave it a a try, and installed FreeBSD 11.1 (using freeBSD-11.1-RELEASE-amd64-mini-memstick.img) instead of 11.0.
> 
> Well, what should I say: That fixed everything! (Install time: ~5 min, boot time: ~ 1min, disk read speed ~240 Mbyte/s).
> 
> ...



Probably the disk controller/kernel module...

Hardware manufacturers aren't trying to sell stuff to BSD people, so BSD people have to make the hardware drivers for the others... sometimes it's not very fast, but they usually get there, and when they do, they don't stop there...


----------

